# Polar Brasil, Uruguay & Ecuador



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

While browsing through the cargo ship photos I stumbled across the above mentioned ships. These ships are very good looking. I see that they were built in Germany. My question is for what shipping company were they originally built? Has anyone seen drawings on these ships?

Lester


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Fishjay,

Somewhere I have drawings of these ships & will search my attic to try to find them. I would be interested to know where you found them as you are flying the Stars & Stripes. I was master of both POLAR ECUADOR & POLAR BRASIL, under the Liberian flag, for the Uiterwyk Corporation of Tampa in the early 1980s - they were fine ships although the 2 x 16 cylinder medium speed engines were problematical for the engineers. Originally built by Blohm & Voss in Hamburg for Hamburg Sud Amerika line & traded for Overseas Freezer Operations, all part of Dr. Oetke's empire.

I have the complete record of the three that you mention plus their three sisters. Let me know what else you would like to know. 

Regards, Tony.


----------



## fishjay (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi Tony,

I just happened upon these good looking ships while browsing the photos in the cargo ship gallery (this site). Just type in the name in the search window and bang, up it comes. There are photos of the three mentioned in my post. Thanks for informing me that there were actually six ships. Do you happen to know the names of the other three? I think these ships just look fantastic. They look like they are doing 18 knots just sitting still!

I am an avid model builder and every now and then I see something beautiful that gets the juices flowing and makes me want to build something. This is one of them. I also show an interest in the very ugly (Hog Islanders for example).

Lester


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Lester,

The other three were POLAR ARGENTINA, POLAR COLOMBIA & POLAR PARAGUAY. I have found the drawings & can offer you the capacity plan of POLAR URUGUAY. This is basically the General Arrangement drawing at a scale of 50:1 with all the normal capacity information. I do not have hull lines but as the plan shows the main deck, three tween decks, the double bottom tanktop, all superstructure decks & the profile, a reasonable model could be built.

Please let me know if you would like the plan.

Tony.


----------

